# Brake lines upgraded with front BBK question



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Car is a 2014 Passat TDI.

I recently bought front brake calipers, carriers, etc., from a 2017 Golf R to go onto my 2014 Passat as a brake upgrade. They came with some R1 Concepts discs/pads which look decent. I'm leaning toward getting EBC discs and pads all around because I've had them before and like how they perform. (I am open to feedback on the R1 since they're cheaper and because I'm not familiar with them.)

My question is this. If I want to upgrade to SS brake lines all around, will the front lines that would go on a 2017 Golf R work on this 2014 Passat or would SS lines intended for a 2014 Passat work? The rear is no issue since I'm keeping the original calipers, etc. 

Any other advice, comments, etc., are welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

flygliii said:


> My question is this. If I want to upgrade to SS brake lines all around, will the front lines that would go on a 2017 Golf R work on this 2014 Passat or would SS lines intended for a 2014 Passat work? The rear is no issue since I'm keeping the original calipers, etc.


First off, what size wheels do you have? Minimum 17" needed to clear calipers.

Second, yes you need brake lines for the R as the caliper does not use a banjo bolt fitting as does the Passat. I would suggest keeping an eye open for rear R32 calipers/stands/rotors (and dust shields if wanting to look OEM) to keep your braking balanced. On my '15 Passat TDI I did the F&R R32 brakes with SS lines from USP....everything was for an '08 model R32. Rear has to be R32 as the parking brakes are cable operated vs the B6 Passat 3.6L 4-MO which used an electric parking brake....same front and rear brakes BTW (other than caliper as mentioned for E-brake).


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^
Thanks!

Yes, I have 18" wheels. Those are good points on the balance, compatible years, and comnections. I have an email out to where I would potentially buy them to try to sort it out.

Do you think the bigger fronts would be very imbalanced? Totally different car, but I had a friend with bigger front brakes on a Mk2 eons ago and they felt pretty good, iirc. But, I'd hate to create an unsafe driving experience, especially during an evasive move, etc.

Thank you, again!


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

flygliii said:


> Do you think the bigger fronts would be very imbalanced ...….especially during an evasive moves


No, I don't think it'll be very imbalanced, the fronts do about 70% or so of the braking anyway. It may nose dive more (due to the greater stopping leverage on the front) with hard panic braking which I guess if done while swerving could unload the rear a bit? I did the rears 1st on mine and noted it reduced the nose dive and made the rear feel more planted. I also did the rear because the OEM brakes are tiny, especially with an open style wheel like the 18" Bristols. The 310mm rear brakes help to fill in the "space"....look at your 312mm fronts and picture them on the rear. It looks good overall.

Do the fronts but keep an eye out for the rear components. There is a detailed write-up in the B7 section on brakes. Go to the 3rd post:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6905328-FYI-B7-NMS-Passat-Brake-Specifications


and this too:
https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/inde...assembling-your-own-kit-for-under-600.305477/

Just of note...regarding the rear dust shields (fronts are cheap and can be from the B6 Passat 3.6L 4-MO), some people trim them or remove them. I wanted it to look like it came from the OEM, so I replaced them with the correct dust shields. But...BUT the original Passat rear shields are cheap $...like 15-18$ IIRC. The R32 ones are like $70 each!! I found some knockoffs on Ebay manufactured in Lithuania for like $40ish for the pair and looks OEM still. Same with the rear caliper hard lines (flex lines connect to hard lines on the caliper), OEM's are pricey >>> Ebay and again from Lithuania (an OEM supplier). Just try and get your rear calipers as complete as possible. Auto dismantlers won't let the shields go with calipers generally, they sell the rear sub as an assembly. But the calipers will most likely come with the hard lines because they just cut the rubber break hose. I got mine from someone here, they were a rebuilt caliper so no hard lines present.

PS: Keep in mind, both those articles say the rear brakes R32/Passat are the same. Everything is, EXCEPT as noted the Passat used an electric park brake at that time, the '08 R32 used a cable, same as you have now.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^

Thank you again for your info and the links!

I have the OE R shields, hopefully they're fine. 

I think I'll stick with the front first, see how that works, and decide whether to to the rear as well. 

Thanks, again!


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

If the front shields you have are in good shape they will fit just fine...an easy R&R. Good luck with the change, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ 

Should be going on in the next coupla weeks. I'll post results.


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

Regarding the front shields, check part numbers for them. The knuckles may have changed between the Passat (B7) and the newer Golf R (2017 you have parts from)? The dust shields you need carry part#1K0-615-311-C for the (L) and 1K0-615-312-C for the (R) <<< those are the ones that fit my '15 Passat TDI. The R may have used different knuckles.....just a heads up. The '17 R has a different part# so just verify fitment before you get too deep into it....like breaking the brake lines and needing to bleed.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Got it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

scrambldcj said:


> yes you need brake lines for the R


Confirmed by a local performance shop that has worked on other cars of mine and this one in the near future. Ordered Stoptech.

Thank you and I'll keep you posted!


----------

